# Ligeti Etudes



## Yardrax

Are these the greatest works of late 20th century solo piano literature or what?

Really I have no idea. But they're still pretty neat.

What are some good recordings that people would recommend I've just been flicking through live performances on Youtube?


----------



## chalkpie

Aimard. 

I only know/own his and desire no other performances. His Ives? Meh. His Ligeti and Messiaen? YES PLEASE!


----------



## aleazk

Definitely Pierre-Laurent Aimard's interpretation, supervised by the composer himself!.

http://www.amazon.com/György-Ligeti-Edition-Ricercata-Pierre-Laurent/dp/B0000029P0

http://www.amazon.com/African-Rhythms-Ligeti-Reich/dp/B00008UVCD/ref=pd_sim_m_23

(the rest of the third book is in the second CD)

And yes, they are considered as one of the main additions to the piano repertoire made in the late 20th century.


----------



## Yardrax

Well that was easy


----------



## aleazk

Yardrax said:


> Well that was easy


Check Aimard's rendition of the Piano Concerto also. The études were a preparation for the concerto according to the composer. And, indeed, the same techniques used in the etudes can be easily heard in the concerto.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Did he record the complete cycle? Last time I was looking for it on spotify I coulnd't find it


----------



## dgee

Piwikiwi said:


> Did he record the complete cycle? Last time I was looking for it on spotify I coulnd't find it


Not on spotify but I definitely have it so, yes, he did do it


----------



## Garlic

The only recording I know is Jeremy Denk's which is excellent. But it looks like Aimard is the way to go, the CDs aleazk linked to are on my wish list now.


----------



## aleazk

Piwikiwi said:


> Did he record the complete cycle? Last time I was looking for it on spotify I coulnd't find it


Yes. The first two books and the first étude from the third book ("White on White") are in the the third disc of Sony's György Ligeti Edition - _Works for Piano (Etudes, Musica Ricercata)_.
The disc was recorded in 1997, so Ligeti was still composing the third book at that time. He finished it in 2001.
Aimard recorded the rest of the third book (three remaining études) in the disc _African Rhythms: Ligeti - Reich_, which also contains pieces by Reich and traditional music of the Aka Pygmies from Africa (which were an influence for Ligeti when composing the études).


----------



## aleazk

Garlic said:


> The only recording I know is Jeremy Denk's which is excellent. But it looks like Aimard is the way to go, the CDs aleazk linked to are on my wish list now.


I don't have Denk's CD, but some time ago I heard some of his interpretations of the études in youtube and they were pretty good.


----------



## chalkpie

Any Ligeti fanatic that doesn't own BOTH COMPLETE Ligeti Editions and The Ligeti Project is completely insane! Insane! Aimard? He's on there don'tcha' know?


----------



## aleazk

chalkpie said:


> Any Ligeti fanatic that doesn't own BOTH COMPLETE Ligeti Editions and The Ligeti Project is completely insane! Insane! Aimard? He's on there don'tcha' know?


I have both... _and_ DG's Clear and Cloudy  (great, if not the best out there, Abbado performances of Atmospheres and Lontano).


----------



## chalkpie

aleazk said:


> I have both... _and_ DG's Clear and Cloudy  (great, if not the best out there, Abbado performances of Atmospheres and Lontano).


Yeah, should have included that too!

I always find myself drawn to the Teldec discs, mainly based on sonics I guess. It's like Varese - there is no clear master of his music, but rather distinctive glances. And yes, the Atmospheres with Abbado has me scratching my head as in how is this guy this diverse?


----------



## Guest

Frederick Ullen's set on BIS (BIS-CD-1683/84) is very good, too. It's the complete works, not just the Etudes. I've read very good reviews of Thomas Hell's new set on Wergo.


----------



## MJongo

Jeremy Denk's recording of the first thirteen with Beethoven's Sonata 32 is simply fantastic. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## staxomega

Cathy Krier released an album this year that has all three books. Aimard is the only complete set I have (heard Denk years ago but can't recall what I thought of it), I think I'll have to hear hers a few more times to see what I think of it.


----------



## Highwayman

Aimard is hard to beat here. I reckon there are various good sets akin to Aimard around the block but I think Biret is the true "other".


----------



## Mandryka

Highwayman said:


> Biret is the true "other".


Excellent! I'd never heard it before and I'm really enjoying it. Thanks for mentioning,


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## HenryPenfold

chalkpie said:


> Any Ligeti fanatic that doesn't own BOTH COMPLETE Ligeti Editions and The Ligeti Project is completely insane! Insane! Aimard? He's on there don'tcha' know?


I didn't know that there are TWO Ligeti editions. I have Ligeti Edition that is on Sony and is red. Clear Or Cloudy on DG and The Ligeti Project on Teldec. Am I missing something?


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I didn't know that there are TWO Ligeti editions. I have Ligeti Edition that is on Sony and is red. Clear Or Cloudy on DG and The Ligeti Project on Teldec. Am I missing something?


Those are the only three boxes I know of. I don't think Chalkpie visits this forum any longer. He's over at Progressive Ears.


----------

